

Interesting use of Google maps API for non-cartographic data - ratsbane
http://xmap.picr.man.ac.uk

======
cousin_it
Here's a better one: <http://browsegoods.com/> , built by "ows" at Reddit and
friends <http://reddit.com/info/69dia/comments/c038ey8> . Someone should
reimplement it in Flash, I have too many interesting things to do right now =)
Seriously - anybody wanna learn to build draggable maps? It's dead easy, I can
teach you by email.

~~~
ratsbane
Good link. From that I found <http://www.openlayers.org/> with all sorts of
good stuff.

~~~
cousin_it
At <http://kosmosnimki.ru> , I first tried using OpenLayers, but eventually
wrote a JS slippy map from scratch. Also see <http://mapnik.org> , we use it
too.

------
ratsbane
They're using the Google maps API to display genome data which doesn't have
any relation to the underlying cartography. This seems like a neat trick and
makes me wonder about what other kinds of structures you could represent this
way. It looks as if they're just using Google maps for the JS library?

